# Eye-catching clouds



## mellowyellow (Mar 13, 2021)

*Photographer*: *Nelson Reticence*



These eye-catching clouds were observed over Holyoke, Massachusetts, at sunset on November 24, 2020. Looking like helical DNA strands or breaking waves, they form where the layer of air that contains the clouds moves at a different velocity and has a different density than the air in the layer just above the clouds. This results in air flows that tend to have a distinct serpentine motion.


----------



## MrPants (Mar 13, 2021)

I took a couple of photos of weird cloud formations late October 2020 in New Brunswick, Canada.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

i saw one once that looked like angels going up to heaven. it was pretty cool.


----------

